# Will this be large enough?



## Khody (Apr 20, 2009)

64in x 28in x 28in. to move a baby 12in tegu into in a couple months, and keep him there for the next 1.5-2 years. it is the largest i can make it now, and realize when he is full grown i may have to make a larger enclosure but i think that size will be ok untill hes about 2 years.
Let me know if im right.

thanks


----------



## jor71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Khody, first off congrats on getting a Tegu. They are awesome pets and you will enjoy him/her.

5Ft x 2Ft x 2Ft. is fine for now, but depending on growth spurts, he may outgrow that in several months. Rule of thumb when it comes to an enclosure for a lizard is for length it should be twice their length and for width and height should be equal to their length. So, for a 12 inch Tegu, you should have him/her in atleast 2Ft x 1Ft. x 1ft. enclosure. Your enclosure is good for him/her until it is somewhat over 2 feet long. They can grow quickly, as mine grew from 12 inches to 42 inches in 9 months. He did not hibernate, so he continued to grow during the winter months.

So, I think that cage will most likely not last for even 1 year. I would start off with a cage at least 6x4x4 or 6Lx4Wx3H. 


Good luck!


----------



## Khody (Apr 20, 2009)

My other option, when he becomes a little larger is to let him free roam. Any way to litterbox/ papertrain tegus? lol. the room he will be in is carpeted, but 14ft x 19ft and can be closed off to the rest of the house, already has a seperate thermostat and humidifyer in it. 
option 3 is to convert a unused shed, about 12ft by 12ft, only problem is i live in NH, and i would have to get heat out there somehow and keep it humidified, which wouldnt be easy.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the shed idea...

In the winter:
Get some foam board to insult the inside. Use 2 flood lights and a MVB and your all set. Humidity, use a $30 humidifier from walmart.

Summer: Only have on the MVB and a regular bulb for lighting. If it gets to hot, then I would look into something else to keep it cool. Such as a window or two that can be screened in. The foam should help with the heat. Or if that doesnt work, use a small window AC unit for $60 at like BigLots or something.

That shed has potential. Makes something out of it that you could show off!

EDIT: To far away from the house for electricity? Try a heavy duty extension cable. Burry it underground.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me get a little in tune here. See if this will help. I'm going to toss out a plan here via text. I havent seen your shed so bare with me. I'm assuming that the shed is metal.

Its 12x12. Lets just say it has 0 windows.

Purchase 2 24"x24" or larger windows. I can get these at homedepot for roughly $45 per pair.

You'll need lots of the foam bored. Homedepot sells them for $10 a plank (8'x4'). You'll need 3 for each side and 4 for the top. 16ish total. Thats $160 total. Cover 4' around the edges so the tegus wont claw it up.

Humidifer $30
and some screen for the windows inside. Keep predators out and children lol. $15

and possible a AC unit for $75ish

Total. We are lookin around $300-$400 to make it happen. Possibly $500 if you want to go all out. 

LOL my rambling.


----------



## Khody (Apr 20, 2009)

shed is wood, 2 small windows about 24x24in, 16in oc exposed studs. so i could insulate, clean, seal.... already have electricity out there.... hmmmm. well see. I will be sure to post pics when i decide what i do.


----------

